

Mandelbrot set discovered in 13th century by Benedictine monk - amichail
http://www.raygirvan.co.uk/apoth/udo.htm
Also see:<p>http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/WhosCounting/story?id=98615
======
adoyle
"This was a labour of faith, and Udo was prepared to work for years. Some
slowly-converging pixels must have taken weeks."

Actually, what he doesn't take into account is that in the early 1200's,
Brother Elias of Cortona developed MapReduce, which allowed the calculations
to be spread among the vast network of monasteries that existed in that time.
Monks willingly took breaks from the painstaking work of illuminating
manuscripts to each calculate a few pixels' worth of the solution.

------
nickb
"...in the collection of mediaeval underground verses now known as the Carmina
Burana."

Hah! I looked at the pics and scanned the article and started reading... I
knew something was wrong when I read that line above. It's all a joke.

------
amichail
So did you notice it's a joke?

~~~
maximilian
Cheeky bastard. I was thoroughly impressed! I had to look back and see the
publication date.

------
henning
How to view this site without clawing out your eyes (requires Web Developer
extension for Firefox):

Right click the page. Web Developer > Disable > Disable Page Colors.

Then hit ctrl-+ once or twice to make the text a readable size.

You're welcome.

------
amichail
Also see:

<http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/WhosCounting/Story?id=98615>

------
acorscadden
I knew that buckfast was good for something.

